# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source > گفتگو: نظر دوستان در مورد دموی برنامه مدیریت فروشگاه (مباحثی چون قیمت گذاری و کمبودهای نرم افزار)

## user18

با سلام خواهشمند است دموی برنامه  مدیریت فروشگاه را که بنده نوشتم  رادانلود کرده و بررسی کنید و راجع به آن نظر دهید و اگر کمبود هایی حس  میشود در این برنامه لطفا بیان کنید و اگر باگی وجود داشت و کسی بهش رسید  خوشحال میشم بیان کنید تا رفع شود در ضمن به نظر شما دیتابیس اکسس برای این  برنامه کافی هست یا خیر این برنامه برای مدیریت فروشگاه های کوچک طرح ریزی  شده است
و درپایان از صاحبنظران میخوام که اگه بنا باشه این نرم افزار به فروش برسه چه قیمتی رو پیشنهاد میدید
با تشکر
http://uplod.ir/53cgljnqx84c/foroshghah.rar.htm
رمز ورود مدیرسیستم:1

----------


## mze666

دوست عزیز اگر نظر من رو می خواید هر چیزی به جای خودش قشنگه. مثلاً در برنامه شما تمام فرم ها حالت شیشه ای دارند (با Opacity پایین)که این اصلاً به درد یک برنامه فروشگاه نمی خوره! رنگ پس زمینه هم خوب نیست.
Menu ای که طراحی کردید ظاهر خیلی جذابی نداره و رنگ خوبی هم نداره
فونت رو یک مقدار باید بزرگتر کنید.
ظاهر فرم چندان جالب نیست.

دیتابیس اکسس به نظرم اصلاً خوب نیست. با SQL Compact بهتره.
در مورد قیمت هم اصولی نمیتونم قیمت بدم چون معیاری ندارم ولی به نظرم 10-20 هزار تومن عمومی که بسته به نوع کدی که نوشتید بالا پایین میشه. البته این رو هم توجه داشته باشید که توی ایران ممکنه همینو میلیونی هم بفروشید!!

البته اینا همه فقط نظر من بود و من همیشه ظاهر ساده تر رو ترجیح می دم (به خصوص برای برنامه های به این سبک مثل حسابداری و ...).
امیدوارم حرفام رو یک وقت به دل نگیرید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## user18

نه عزیز چرا به دل بگیریم نظر خواستیم که بدونیم مشکلاتش از دید دیگران چی هست اما ذکر چند نکته 
فونت تاهوما یکی از بهترین فونت ها از نظر برنامه نویسان هست از زمان وی بی 6 برنامه نویس ها از این فرم استفاده کردن
ظاهر ساده نه اصلا خوب نیست تو ایران ما تو ایران ما مشتری از کد نویسی سر درنمیاره فقط میخواد خواسته هاش به انجام برسه وقتی خواستش به انجام برسه در مرحله بعد ظاهر اگه خوشکل باشه تو جذب مشتری تو ایران  ما که مردم عقلشون به چشمشونه تاثیر داره توهین نشه البته به ایرانی جماعت
در مورد قیمت عمومی هم یه مقدار بی انصافی کردین فکر کنم امکانات زیادی برنامه داره اگه میدونستی من 5 ماه رو این وقت گزاشتم نمیگفتی 10 هزارتومان
دلیل اینکه میگید برنامه فروشگاه نباید فرمهاش شیشه ای باشه چیز خاصی هست؟
این برنامه برای مدیریت فروشگاههای کوچک نوشته شده در سطح فروشگاه های بزرگ نیست به نظرم اکسس خوب هست واسه این حالا اگه اکسس خوب نیست یه چند دلیل بیارید شاید من دیتابیس را عوض کردم یه بنده خدایی بود میخواست اکسس را با سایر دیتابیس ها مقایسه کنه میگفت جایی که چکش لازمه نمیشه از پتک استفاده کرد اگه از پتک استفاده کنی میزنه دیوار رو خراب میکنه 
راجع به منو ها یکم بیشتر نظر بدید چیکار کنم بهتر بشه
با تشکر

----------


## mze666

خیلی خوبه که انتقاد پذیرید.
فونت تاهوما فونت خوبیه منم توی پستم گفته بودم سایزش رو درشت تر کنید ولی به هر حال یک فونت دیگه به اسم Iranian Sans هست که جایگزین خیلی خوبی برای Tahoma هستش. چون Tahoma در نمایش بعضی اعداد مثل 2و3 یا 0 مناسب نیست.
ظاهر ساده ای که من میگم اون ظاهر ساده ای که شما فکر میکنید هم نیست و متاسفانه نمیدونم چجوری هم براتون توضیح بدم. منظورم اینه که به جای خودش و به بهترین شکل ممکن پیاده سازی بشه. اگر قراره انیمیشن باشه یکی از قشنگترین انیمشین ها باشه و ...
بعد هم درباره Opacity فرمها گفتم چون این دیگه به هیچ وجه ظاهر زیبا محسوب نمیشه و خوانایی رو هم کم میکنه.
قیمت هم گفتم اصلاً معیاری ندارم و شایدم من اشتباه می کنم ولی به هر حال نظرم بود. و اینکه 5 ماه وقت گذاشتید ربطی به قیمت نداره چون این برنامه نباید 5 ماه طول بکشه
در مورد Access و SQL Compact هم من اصلاً با Access کار نکردم ولی SQL Compact رو نمیشه به پتک تشبیه کرد که کار رو خراب میکنه چون هم کارایی خوبی داره هم نیاز به نصب در سیستم مقصد نداره هم حجم قابل قبولی برای ذخیره سازی ارائه میده و هم اینکه به هر حال SQL هستش و در مقایسه با Access پیشرفته تره! ولی باز نظر خودتون مهمه.

به هر حال من درباره منوها هم نمی تونم نظر خاصی بدم (چون ساده قشنگه از نظر من!)

----------


## میلاد رئیسی

بیشتر تلاش کنید . . .

----------


## reza_ali202000

برنامتون خوبه.
یه نکته که خیلی مهمه اینه که زمانی که وارد برنامه میشیم احساس کندی میکنیم. نه اینکه کند باشه ها.
یه حالتی شبیه به زمانی که برای اولین بار سون ادم نصب میکنه و احساس میکنه از ایکس پی کندتره.
بعد به نظرم سعی کنید شبیه نرم افزارهای ویندوزی باشه مثلا بک گروند و از این جور چیزا.
منوهای برنامه یه خورده گنگ هستن ولی خود فرمها خوب هستند. مثلا اولش نمیدونستم افراد جزو اطلاعات پایه هستن یا منوی دیگه.
اگه بتونین یه کاریش کنین که شبیه میندوز 8 باشه خیلی عالی میشه و حرف نداره.
برا فروش هم قطعا نیاز به سفارشی سازی های خاصی داره و قیمتش هم بعد از سفارشی سازیها حدود یک میلیون میتونین بفروشین.
موفق باشید.

----------


## sasan_22

دوست عزیز برنامه تون خوبه کاراست ولی ایراداتی که من بخوام به عنوان به کاربر از برنامه تون بگیرم بشرح زیر :
1- تقریبا همه برنامه ها به این صورته که دکمه کنسل یا بازگشت رو یه جا میذارن ولی من همش توی هر فرم بای دنبال دکمه بازگشت باشم!
2- ظاهر برنامه رو کمی از حالت شیشه در بیار چون پشت زمنه من سیاه بو و بک گراند برنامت رنگ بدی گرفته بود
3- در رابطه با دکمه بستن و مینیمایز یکمی بیشتر خلاقیت به خرج بده
4- در رابطه با نوار ابزار هم همین طور سعی کن آروم باز شن و بع از رفتن موس آروم بسته شن مثل نوار ابزار تم وینوز سون
5-دکمه خروج چرا تایید نمیگیره چون من اشتباهی خروج رو زدم و مجبور شدم دوباره از مسیری که دانلود شده بود برم باز کنم
6- چرا کاربر پیش فرض (که الان در حال حاضر یدونست) رو انتخاب پیش فرض کمبوباکس نمی ذاری هر سری باید خودم انتخاب کنم در حالی که یدونست
7- بیشتر حسابدار ها با کیبرد کار میکنند چرا نام کاربر با کیبرد انتخا ب نمی شه؟؟
8- فرم درباره من خیلی سریع حرکت میکنه من باید چند لحظه تمرکز کنم تا بتونم ایمیلتو یادداشت کنم
و ...

----------

